# Weaning issues ???



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We just weaned our boer bottle doeling on Sunday but for the past 2 weeks she's been eating mostly grass and little to no feed now today she's not as bouncy as normal and has green poop tht looks like a newborns yellow poop is the because she's just been weaned? I might add that she was on the bottle for 4 months due to having a rough start when we brought her home


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Everything was normal yesterday and she isn't wormy


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmmmm I am not sure what's going on here. Is she eating hay? Is there a reason why she is not eating feed? Does she not like it or are you not giving it to her? The grass may be too rich and that's why the green poop and it might have given her a stomach ache and that's why she is not bouncy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was she eating grain before you took her off the bottle?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

She was eating grain when we gave before and after the bottle it to her but she started eating more grass than anything and we giver hay but she just wants the grass


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would start with daily B Complex shots and Probios. I would also get her temp.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Try a little nutri-drench


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ok I will have to do the temp in the morning and can make a tractor supply run tomorrow afternoon thanks everyone


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Offering electrolytes wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We have jump start plus that I'm going to give her in the morning it didn't sound like a good idea to scare her in the dark lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Could definitely be the grass, probably need to put her somewhere to eat some hay and get some balance so she can adjust. JMO.
Hopefully it's just a tummy ache, and nothing that needs much more than the probios/B-Complex.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Went out this morning to take temp and give her some electrolytes taking temp didn't work very well it's more of a 2 person job apparently lol but she did want feed so I'm thinking it was bc she was gorging on grass little pig but I'm still going to get the other stuff today to make sure thanks everyone


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I would say if she fought you that hard to take her temp and she was interested in grain then she isn't doing to bad. I would give her some probios to help the gut and hopefully she will feel better soon. Grass is just so rich in the spring and if that's all she really wants to eat then I understand why she is not feeling as well. Hope she gets better soon. They sure know how to keep us on our toes.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

That's what I figured too I wont be able to go to the feed store till this afternoon but I'm not super concerned about her anymore lol she's a little snot


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Well she's defiantly better she escaped her fence little stinker


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hahahah I guess she is feeling better


----------

